# Relocating from Belgium to the UAE



## Tom_Br (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm considering relocating from Belgium to the UAE. I'd love to continue teaching French (in general, or business communication in particular) at university level. 

Can anyone recommend one of the numerous rapidly expanding universities where my Belgian & Swiss degrees would be an asset? Another option is to work more as a consultant for companies, but French is probably far less needed here. I have a good basic level in Arabic but certainly not enough to call it a professional proficiency...

Many thanks for tips and advice! I'm currently searching for options in all the GCC countries, but the UAE is by far my 1st choice and I hope to relocate around October, insjallah!
Tom


----------



## Z__ (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom_Br said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering relocating from Belgium to the UAE. I'd love to continue teaching French (in general, or business communication in particular) at university level.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I have to say that I'm in the same boat as you (at least for considering to go to the UAE)! There's a French university called Paris-Sorbonne Abu Dhabi. I'd start by contacting them if you don't mind to work in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Vaatie (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi fellow Belgians,
i'm curious, did anyone of you move to the UAE ?
If so, how was/ is the experience of living/working there ?
friendly greetings, 
a possible future expat


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Neither looked at the forum since 2015.

Thats probably a No then.

Would a Belgian or Swiss degree be an advantage - probably not any more than any other degree as the appropriate population is very small. Speaking French is not to be sniffed as there are plenty of general IB schools around but they tend to be British/US run reflecting the population.


----------



## Vaatie (Oct 21, 2019)

Thxs for the reply.
I didnt know that you could check their activity on the forum.
I only found their old posts but thought i'll give it a try seeing its one of the few posts concerning Belgians.
I'm not a teacher but senior reactor operator.
(currently pending a joboffer at Nawah/Enec)
So i'm looking for fellow Belgians with experience in living/working in the UAE.
Thxs again for the reply!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Vaatie said:


> Thxs for the reply.
> I didnt know that you could check their activity on the forum.
> I only found their old posts but thought i'll give it a try seeing its one of the few posts concerning Belgians.
> I'm not a teacher but senior reactor operator.
> ...


We do have a Belgain Beer Cafe in Dubai


----------



## Vaatie (Oct 21, 2019)

LoL
Thats what you get 9/10 when you do a search at this forum on "Belgian" 
Thxs for the info and definitely pay it a visit!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Vaatie said:


> LoL
> Thats what you get 9/10 when you do a search at this forum on "Belgian"
> Thxs for the info and definitely pay it a visit!


You will surely burn a hole in your pocket after visiting BBC, its tad expensive. P.S. Alcohol is very costly when compared to EU/US.


----------



## Vaatie (Oct 21, 2019)

I read it here (at forum) that its costly but as i am an under average Belgian i wont be there weekly 
Thxs for the info do


----------

